# MIMB theme for Blackberry users



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a pearl and just made what i call a MIMB theme. I should be able to either upload or email this theme to anybody that wants it. It may/may not work on all blackberrys but it shouldnt hurt to try it on the other models

the last 2 i can change to your preference pretty easily. had to put some red and blue for ole miss even tho they looked like a monkey screwing a football against state.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what do you do to load it? i use a BB Storm


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The file should be attached as a zip. download it and unzip. There should be a .alx file in there. That is the file you add. After that just have to use the blackberry desktop to load the file.

here are instructions i found on net that may be easier to follow.

.. download theme/.zip file to pc
.. extract .alx and .cod file
.. plug in blackberry to usb cable
.. launch desktop manager
.. double click application loader
.. wait for initialization
.. click add, go find where you saved .alx and choose
.. click next and run thru wizard
.. bb will reboot after install

if this doesnt help may need to google how to do on your type of phone.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here is the program i used to make it. *Blackberry Theme Builder*


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That is pretty sweet. If u could change the colors to black n red I'd take it. [email protected]

Thanks bro!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you talking about the last pic? the email addy doesnt work

i have some changes to make on the current one. some of the colors dont fit together as well as i would like. here are the changes you asked for. let me know what you think any and all input is appreciated on making this one better.

if you dont have a pearl let me know if this one works if not ill try to get one made for your phone in my free time.


Thanks,
Brent


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice work, sir.


----------

